# Wine fridge



## Winetaster (Apr 25, 2012)

I have been doing research on different ways to store wine, and am fascinated by wine fridges. Is a wine fridge the best way to store wine? I have also found one I like here at http://www.fyurl.com/rr.php?c=2&site=www.winemakingtalk.com&url=http://www.mywineconcierge.comhas anyone ever done business there. I am only looking for a small wine fridge and they have a good one that holds six bottles should I go with a larger model?


----------



## jswordy (Apr 26, 2012)

I have 64-bottle Vinotemp. Definitely consider going bigger, in the 52- to 64-bottle range, if you are going to be making wine. I very much suggest Craigslist, where you can find them really cheap now and again. I got the $999 stainless steel Vinotemp for $125 barely used and delivered by the owner. I am awaiting another cheap one close by so I can double my storage. I have seen 60-bottle units for as cheap as $50 on there, just a little too far away for me.

These are a good economical alternative to building a cooled wine room for those who do not have cellar or basement. They will keep wine at anywhere from 50-60 degrees. One thing, though, is that they do not do well in uninsulated garages or sheds. They can't keep up with the temp swings in those.


----------



## ckassotis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm sure someone else could speak to this better than I, but from my understanding, a wine fridge is -not- a great way to store wine long-term. Yes, it will help you control the temperature perhaps, but it will not help you control the humidity, which is really needed for long-term storage. That's my understanding anyway. Short-term (~1 year) the fridge is fine, but beyond that not so much. Perhaps someone else can confirm or deny that though.


----------



## BobF (Apr 28, 2012)

I keep my most of my wine in a ~68 +/-1 area in my basement. I have an 18 bottle, dual zone wine cooler in the kitchen that gets the wine when it's ready to drink.

So far, 2 years (or so) is the longest I've manged to keep bottled wine around. If I ever look for longer term storage, I'll figure a way to keep the wine storage part of my basement cooler - I can't see trying to keep hundreds of bottles cool inside of appliances.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 29, 2012)

That's because you have a cool basement, Bob. The high water table keeps basements from being built where I live, and it is 90+ degrees for 7 months a year. I love the Vinotemp, looking to add another one when it comes up on CL used. I guess I will worry about long-term storage when I have any wine that is around longer than 18 months. Gee, that might be never!


----------



## BobF (Apr 29, 2012)

For a bottle count in the hundreds, I would still consider cooling a room rather than have a collection of frig units. Then again, I don't know your environment like you do. On the up-side, you have lotsa' wine you've made that you like well enough to be concerned about how it's stored - Bravo!


----------



## jswordy (Apr 30, 2012)

If you have hundreds of bottles, why not just buy this one and store 440 bottles.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11748725&search=wine&Mo=30&cm_re=1_en-_-Top_Left_Nav-_-Top_search&lang=en-US&Nr=P_CatalogName:BC&Sp=S&N=5000043&whse=BC&Dx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntk=Text_Search&Dr=P_CatalogName:BC&Ne=4000000&D=wine&Ntt=wine&No=21&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

I've seen these on Craigslist for $1,200-$1,500 used. They work in garages, too.

The other way to do it is to store the wine in the crawlspace in Rubbermaid totes and then transfer it to a 60-bottle cooler as the stock runs low.


----------



## hvac36 (May 1, 2012)

Find a small corner store that is remodeling and ask about thier old coolers ( Pepsi Coke etc ) perfect for chilling and holding a few hundred bottles..
Temp range on most are from 25 degrees to 60. Most can be had for little to free.


----------



## jswordy (May 2, 2012)

hvac36 said:


> Find a small corner store that is remodeling and ask about thier old coolers ( Pepsi Coke etc ) perfect for chilling and holding a few hundred bottles..
> Temp range on most are from 25 degrees to 60. Most can be had for little to free.


 
I have been looking for an inexpensive one of these for years. Even hitting up the Coke delivery people for leads. No go here on "little to free." Not much of a go on availability. I've seen a very few $250 and up.


----------



## Winetaster (May 4, 2012)

You really can find old coke or Pepsi ones that is really us full information thanks.


----------

